# asus asmb4-ikvm card



## kisscool-fr (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, 

I don't know if I am on right place to ask for this, if I'm not please move it where it should be. 

I have a server with asus KCMA-D8 motherboard and the asmb4-ikvm module. I can't find the support cd for this module and I just want to know if somebody have it and can make an iso and send it to me ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2012)

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=ASMB4-iKVM&p=5&s=9


----------



## kisscool-fr (Sep 19, 2012)

I forgot to say I already been there and tried with the asmc4 utility because I could not find the support cd. 

The message I had is : 


```
Detect MotherBoard -> (KCMA-D8)
Can't find PCI SMIC base address
Can't find SMIC/KCS/BT interface for IPMI
```

I know the module is there because I seen it. Because of the error message, I want to try with the support cd. I wish I will be luckier. 

Thanks SirDice for the search


----------

